# A. Madrid - Bayern Monaco. 27 aprile 2016, ore 20.45. Tv Premium.



## Tifo'o (24 Aprile 2016)

La seconda partita delle semifinali di Champions che vedrà una sfida particolare di due stili di calcio differente. Attacco vs Difesa. Possesso palla contro "catenaccio". Per Guardiola si tratta della terza semifinale consecutiva col Bayern, ed anche questa volta contro una spagnola. I primi due precendenti sono stati imbarazzanti. Totale 5-0 col Real e 5-3 col Barca. Forse per lo spagnolo è la volta buona.

L'Atletico dopo il 2014, cerca di ripetere il "miracolo" magari rivincita contro il Real in finale a San Siro. Per Simeone c'è comunque un problema. Godin non farà parte dell'andata, probabile anche Carrasco uscito malconcio nell'ultima partita


La partita sarà visibile su Premium Sport

A seguire commenti e formazioni.


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2016)

Bellissima partita, sarà molto tattica.

Favorito il Bayern, ma l'Atletico non va sottovalutato.


----------



## Jino (26 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bellissima partita, sarà molto tattica.
> 
> Favorito il Bayern, ma l'Atletico non va sottovalutato.



Per caratteristiche l'Atletico può essere proprio la bestia nera del Bayern.

Giocano stretti, concedono pochi spazi, lasciano poca profondità, sanno ripartire, sanno esser pericolosissimi sui calci piazzati. 

Per me il Bayern se non riesce a sbloccarla in fretta rischiano grosso. Ad ogni modo questa semifinale si deciderà sicuramente in Germania al ritorno.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Aprile 2016)

Col Bayern faranno più fatica che contro il Barca per due ragioni: li conoscono meno e soprattutto fisicamente il Bayern è messo meglio del Barca..

Partita aperta ma Bayern favorito 70% contro 30%

Ovvio che tifo Atletico sia per questo match che per la Coppa


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Aprile 2016)

Partita molto interessante. Non vedo l'ora!
Ho la sensazione che il vincitore di questa sfida vincerà la Coppa.


----------



## Aragorn (27 Aprile 2016)

Si prospetta una doppia sfida molto interessante, ma sinceramente resterei non poco sorpreso se alla fine non passasse il Bayern.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Aprile 2016)

speriamo sia una bella partita ma temo sarà una sfida molto tattica, tipo la partita di ieri


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Aprile 2016)

Imperdibile.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Aprile 2016)

Le formazioni ufficiali:

ATLETICO MADRID (4-4-2): Oblak; Juanfran, Savic, Gimenez, Filipe Luis; Koke, Augusto Fernandez, Gabi, Saul Niguez; Torres, Griezmann. All.: Simeone.

BAYERN MONACO (4-1-4-1): Neuer, Lahm, Alaba, Martinez, Bernat; Vidal; Douglas Costa, Thiago Alcantara, Xabi Alonso, Coman; Lewandowski. All.: Guardiola.


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2016)

Non si può dire ma me la sto godendo sulla mia Nvidia Shield su Sky Sport Germania in HD.

Alla faccia del Berlusca.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Aprile 2016)

Che gol di Saul mamma mia


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (27 Aprile 2016)

dio mio che ha fatto Saul


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2016)

Gol pazzesco di Saul!

1-0 Atletico!


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Aprile 2016)

Il dribbling è l'essenza del calcio.

Alla facciaccia delle pippe che abbiamo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Aprile 2016)

Grandissimo gol di Saul.


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2016)




----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Aprile 2016)

Madò Saul


----------



## chicagousait (27 Aprile 2016)

Almeno una squadra che tifo continua a darmi soddisfazione


----------



## Aragorn (27 Aprile 2016)

Ma che gol ha fatto !!!!


----------



## kolao95 (27 Aprile 2016)

Gol assurdo. Gabi, Koke e Saul mi esaltano troppo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Aprile 2016)

Martinez ha salvato un gol.


----------



## Djici (27 Aprile 2016)

gol della madonna... saul pazzesco


----------



## BB7 (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Bayern non ha tirato in porta raga. Grande Atletico


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Aprile 2016)

L'ho sempre detto che Saul è il miglior under 21 al mondo, già 9 gol in stagione e gioca regolarmente da dicembre/gennaio ovvero dopo l'infortunio di Tiago


----------



## Snake (27 Aprile 2016)

by far il gol dell'anno


----------



## kolao95 (27 Aprile 2016)

Traversa pazzesca di Alaba.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Aprile 2016)

Alaba è sprecato da centrale, troppo lontano dalla porta.


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2016)

Ancora va in giro Ribery...


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Aprile 2016)

Ma cosa fa sto Koke..


----------



## kolao95 (27 Aprile 2016)

Giocata splendida di Torres, che prende il palo..


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2016)

Palo dell'Atletico

Grandissima azione!


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Aprile 2016)

Nooooo Torres


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2016)

Torres con Simeone è tornato ad essere un calciatore.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Torres con Simeone è tornato ad essere un calciatore.



o forse era Inzaghi che lo aveva reso più scarso di quello che era


----------



## Jaqen (27 Aprile 2016)

Pazzesca sta partita. Quando rivivremo certe partite? Che intensità, che gioco, che partita


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2016)

Comunque, partita straordinaria.

Questa è la vera finale.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Aprile 2016)

Che bestia Simeone.. l'Aletico è davvero una squadraccia per le avversarie. Simeone è il miglior tattico al mondo. Il Tiki taqua 90 minuti una tiro in porta


----------



## alcyppa (27 Aprile 2016)

Simeone ha veramente creato una roba incredibile col suo Atletico.

Mai vista prima una squadra in cui ogni singolo giocatore è disposto a sacrificarsi a questi livelli.
Pura grinta e abnegazione agonistico-tattica.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Aprile 2016)

Immaginate se lo faceva Messi quel gol, i titoli che si beccava domani. Grandissimo Saul, incredibile.
Che razza di squadra l'Atletico mamma mia, se vincono, e se prendono il Real, questa volta si vendicano.


----------



## Tobi (27 Aprile 2016)

Danno filo da torcere a tutti, che sia Barcellona,Bayern, Real Madrid o Juventus non fa differenza, per svariati motivi meriterebbero la Champions


----------



## Aragorn (27 Aprile 2016)

Chi di queste due passa solleverà la Coppa. E se ciò non accadesse saremmo di fronte a un Chelsea 2012 bis.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (28 Aprile 2016)

Simeone stra iper mega merita di vincere sta coppa...ha fatto un lavoro mostruoso con questa squadra...forza cholo forza atletico...


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Aprile 2016)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Immaginate se lo faceva Messi quel gol, i titoli che si beccava domani. Grandissimo Saul, incredibile.
> Che razza di squadra l'Atletico mamma mia, se vincono, e se prendono il Real, questa volta si vendicano.



se lo faceva cristiano era un errore di alaba


----------



## juventino (28 Aprile 2016)

Se il Cholo non solleva la coppa è una vergogna. L'Atletico lo merita davvero troppo di più del resto delle altre squadre.


----------



## Snake (28 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> se lo faceva cristiano era un errore di alaba



sfortunatamente non avremo mai modo di ammirare una prodezza del genere da parte di Ronaldo


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Aprile 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> sfortunatamente non avremo mai modo di ammirare una prodezza del genere da parte di Ronaldo



questa me la segno


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (28 Aprile 2016)

Stiamo parlando di un Atletico che in 52 partite stagionali ha mantenuto la propria porta inviolata ben 33 volte. Grandi meriti per Simeone, davvero un lavoro eccezionale.


----------



## Jino (28 Aprile 2016)

Ve lo dicevo, l'Atletico è l'antiBayern per eccellenza. Detto questo il loro passaggio è tutt'altro che scontato. Il Bayern ha grandi qualità, possono ribaltare.


----------



## The Ripper (28 Aprile 2016)

Per me Simeone è un misto tra Capello e mago Merlino. E' un allenatore clamoroso.


----------

